
Seriously, Stop packing so much - ColinWright
https://medium.com/@jamesturnerux/seriously-stop-packing-so-much-8cbd64458946
======
jhabdas
If it doesn't fit in your Tortuga Outbreaker, leave it at home. Words from a
carry-on traveler.

